# My best friend, my baby, and my GUARDIAN ANGEL



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

My Boxer, Kerra, passed away due to Gastric causes on Jan. 14, 2009. I was at a basketball game and my parents told me when I got home. She's only about six. 

I feel like I really can't cry anymore, I've cried so much. I love her more than anything in the world. And I wish she was here with me. But I know she's safely watching over me. 

RIP "Kerr-Bare"

"The way you look into my eyes lets me know...that your loving, loyal spirit will never cease to show."


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww...i so sorry for your loss. at least you will see her in heaven!!!


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

We lost our boxer after over 10 years from lung cancer..
still miss her to this day.
Its hard but think of the good times you had together to get you through.
Its sad and lonely when they go,but all you can do is remember the happy memories:-|


----------



## 17wildhorse (Jan 21, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fozzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. RIP kerra xx


----------

